# todays luggy walk with the girls



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

as i have said before it is a rare occasion when Gypsy voluntarily comes walking with me. so this time i had my camera and took a lot of photos. sorry their are so many. i just loved all of them but i did bin a lot of them. as you will see they had a ball and got muddy and Delta rolled in what i think was fox poo.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

See what you mean about lots! lol! But lovely. Poos having fun!


----------



## CeeSzee (Feb 16, 2012)

What soggy doggies! So happy! You must go through towels at a fierce clip. 

Now Lexi is envious and wants brothers and sisters to rollick with.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Fab pictures- love seeing your girls all play together


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Really lovely pictures,I enjoyed looking through


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Fab pictures, looks like they had a brilliant time. My Millie also found fox poo today, oh boy did she pong today 

I'm not sure which girl is which


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol yeah i have taken my cammera on a walk for a while so i went a bit nuts. 

lol 
Gypsy is the blonde
Inca is the black
Echo is the black and white 
Delta is the red and white 

they had a ball, i dont often let Inca off lead, she gets off sometimes, unfortunelty she taught Delta to bark at bikes which she has never done before, so its going to be fun trying to get that out of her now.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

They are all such happy photos - the dogs look delighted to have all that space to run around in. They seem to relish being in the water, too - that is something Teddy has never done - paddle, yes, but he has never gone into the water for a swim. Anybody else's poos not like swimming? I keep thinking he just needs an example from another dog and he will get the idea, but I am not sure whether it is just that he does not like water. Maybe he is not the only water-phobic poo?


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow next time you in south lancs I'm coming Onone of your walks!!!

Cara and I had a mini version with the assistance of a puppy greyhound and then her ball launcher. When she starts lying down when she brings the ball back that's time for home and a wash up. I love seeing her smiley in the spring sunshine just like yours Kendal. Xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL. Kendal lives in S.LANARKSHIRE not Lancs


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol im North Lanarkshire lol


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I viewed the pictures 3 times and my husband also, we loved them!! We had quite a downpour 2 days ago and Sami ran thru a puddle and put on brakes immediatly, turned around and splashed around for 10 minutes . . did dashes all around the yard in a large circle, slpashing thru puddle each time. It was such a show!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

That must have been really hilarious. Pity you hadn't your camera for that one


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Great photos and I bet it was baths all round when you got in!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

nope no baths just a brush out. they are over duew a hair cut so a bath will be coming soon.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Go Gypsy.... Echo always looks to really enjoy it when Gypsy is there x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy is a bugger to get out but once she is out she loves it. she just hates leaving my mum. Gypsy plays ball with Echo, Delta just pinches the ball and wont give it back, and Inca just doesnt play ball. oh and Gypsy was the first one to jump in that water. she doesn swim but like to paddle. 


i would love to go swimming with my girls, i realy want a big poolit would be so fun.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Great pictures Kendal!

Ian


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

looks like such a great time!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics of your girls Kendal ...

Their tails swishing so elegantly always make me smile ... Delta & Echo are rather impressive actually  

I love Gypsy's brown nose ... looks like a little toffee   have you got pics of her as a pup you could post please .. just because we all love puppy pics


----------

